# Trampoline Practice



## snowfiend (Jan 20, 2011)

I went over to my friends house with my board to try and practice some flips and maybe spins but when i got on the trampoline it felt really weird like there was too much give to the trampoline or something and it was really hard to throw any spins and flips. Its easier to get the spins in snow off a kicker and i havent tried flips so i guess im just wondering, why was it so different on a trampoline? like i get it that since its not snow you can use any edges but i dont know it was just really weird.


----------



## SHREDDER97 (Aug 1, 2010)

I can't really tell u why its a dumb idea to use a real snowboard . If u really need something on your feet there are trampoline specific boards that are good for flips and thing.


----------



## snowfiend (Jan 20, 2011)

i mean i wrapped a sheet around the edges so it wouldnt cut through the trampoline and its an old board so im not really doing any damage. i'm not trying to drop money on a board for a trampoline i just figure go for as realistic as possible


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

I think you kind of answered your own question in the first post.
Tramps are prolly best to help get comfortable while doing spins and flips not necessarily simulating riding.


----------



## snowfiend (Jan 20, 2011)

thanks i guess i just expected it to feel alot different


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

the reason it feels weird, is because it is...obviously snowboards arent designed to be used on a trampoline, which is why if you would like to use a tramp for training, they designed trampboards for that exact purpose...the tramp helps you get comfortable with the motions involved in whatever trick you are trying to learn...like said, its not gonna be exact, but will be much better with proper tramp board vs snowboard...learning new grabs, spins, flips, is all very possible and ideal to learn on the tramp...you can practice over and over again without having to ride the lift up and hit the jump again


----------

